# Mahoning 200 series outdoor wood/coal burner



## William Balaska (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone here have any experience good/bad with this unit (200series) I am interested in it to heat my 2700sq foot house using primarrily coal. I can get a new one delivered for about $4800 that's about my budget. Thanks


----------



## 100 Watt (Jan 2, 2011)

Got a friend with a 300. He heats a 2900 square foot home with a heat X, and his barn (tubes in the floor) @ 2K square feet. He loves it. Feeds it twice a day. Has fuel oil back-up on it. Burns coal in it when he's low on wood. Alot of outdoor units are not rated for coal. Consider getting the back-up fuel oil or propane option if you can swing it. Good luck.


----------



## jgoodhart (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a real old one that had a catalatic converter in that didn't work out and Mohoning ripped it out and redone the stack. I since have replaced the stack again it rusted out where it was welded to the fire box. I burned coal when it was cheap it just took a while to get the hang of it. The best way I found was to keep the damper open about a 1/8" or less to give the coal air all the time and let the blower run as needed ( I only burnt coal in the winter ). A friend has one of the newer models and it's 10 yrs old or older and the water shelf under the stack rusted out ( from the outside ) so he had the fixed this fall. So make sure you keep the stack covered when the stove isn't being used.


----------



## chugbug (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the 300 , same furnace I believe but holds more water and also has two pumps for different zones and one pump for DHW .I'm 99 % sure that they did away with the smoke shelf design your talking about ,you could ask . I'm going on my 3rd year with no major problems . The coal feature is a nice bonus , if I can't cut wood some day or get hurt , I can order coal , the grates are at least 1 '' thick steel and I don't think you could hurt them even if you tried . I'm heating a small house and a 1800 sq. ft pole barn and my DHW , will hold a fire for 12 hrs with temps down to 10 degrees or colder if you really load it up .


----------



## stanfordrm (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought a mahoning 300 this fall. Just got it installed about a month ago. I am heating about 3500 sq ft. 12 hour burn. I haven't tried coal yet but I am strongly considering it. They are made in PA (coal country) and most say they do very well with coal. The 300 has 2 taco 009 pumps and 1 taco 007 pump (not 100% sure on the numbers). I am also heating my domestic hot water through a plate exchanger. The plate exchanger also came with it. I thought it was a pretty good deal for the money. It does like the wood though.


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 3, 2011)

stanfordrm said:


> I bought a mahoning 300 this fall. Just got it installed about a month ago. I am heating about 3500 sq ft. 12 hour burn. I haven't tried coal yet but I am strongly considering it. They are made in PA (coal country) and most say they do very well with coal. The 300 has 2 taco 009 pumps and 1 taco 007 pump (not 100% sure on the numbers). I am also heating my domestic hot water through a plate exchanger. The plate exchanger also came with it. I thought it was a pretty good deal for the money. It does like the wood though.


 
If you don't mind me asking what did it cost you for the 300 and what are you heating with it?


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Well guys thanks for the advice and input but I believe I have shifted gears towards a shaver or a Nature's comfort, seems there are to many issues with the quarter inch steel on the Mahoning, I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## jmruggiero (Jan 5, 2011)

it came down between the Mahoning and Shaver. to me and the research i did i went with the shaver 165. i can say i am very satisfied, an i know a fellow with a Mahoning and he is quite happy also.
the way the Shaver is built attracted me.


----------



## showrguy (Jan 5, 2011)

william,
i have a 400 multifuel with propane backup, it's going on it's 9th heating season, i have not had any issues with things rusting out, nor have there been any rust issues with the other 4 that friends of mine have....
why dontcha throw that 59" large mount stihl bar in yer truck and come on down and check em out...
i am 100 percent satisfied with my mahoning...

btw, 
i've never seen a "mahoning improvement" thread !!!!
chuck


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 5, 2011)

showrguy said:


> william,
> i have a 400 multifuel with propane backup, it's going on it's 9th heating season, i have not had any issues with things rusting out, nor have there been any rust issues with the other 4 that friends of mine have....
> why dontcha throw that 59" large mount stihl bar in yer truck and come on down and check em out...
> i am 100 percent satisfied with my mahoning...
> ...





where in PA are you?


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 5, 2011)

Are you burning coal in the 400?


----------



## showrguy (Jan 5, 2011)

William Balaska said:


> where in PA are you?


 
i'm the guy that called you a while back about the big bar you were considering parting with, i wanted it for my 880..
i'm close to harrisburg (across the river)..
i have burnt coal in mine in the past but coal is more expensive here, all the Pa. coal is north and west of here by about an hour minimum..
i tried hard and soft coal when i did burn coal only, and there's a big difference in how each of them behaved..
if ya wanna talk, send me a pm and your # and i'll give you a call..
thanks, chuck


----------

